# Misting



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been using Zilla's Tropical Mist to spray not just my tegu, but all my reptiles except my rosy and sand boas. Is this okay or should I switch to regular water? I figures the extra stuff in it probably feels good to the critters and I'm down for whatever makes them happiest/healthiest.


----------



## james.w (Aug 10, 2011)

I have never heard of Tropical Mist. I use regular water if I mist my enclosures.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately most of the reptile products out there are made for profit, not so much the comfort or even well-being of our animals. I don't know about this tropical mist stuff so I can't give you any sort of input, sorry. I have always used plain, clean water and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's for profit, I just like to spoil my animals because I can afford to.  It's got aloe vera, vitamin B1 and B3, emollient, and water in it. I've found that it really helps bring out the colors in lizards. Did wonders on my water dragon; she has a wonderful emerald sheen. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't bad.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah I have no idea what the actual benefit is as far as health goes, but it makes their colors look AMAZING. I use it in conjunction with Nature's Reptile Vita-Spray. From my experience, this is more for the look of their than actual nutritional value,


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 21, 2011)

You're right about the colors; does WONDERS on my water dragon. I also spray down the tank with good ole H2O.


----------



## jondancer (Aug 21, 2011)

I use reverse osmosis water, it doesn't leave water spots on the cage.


----------

